# Bottom topo pics of "The Edge"



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

Here are some topo maps that I created of a portion of "The Edge." 

I have been creating these maps for my own use. It would be nice to be able to recover my expenses at some point. Do you think anyone out there may be interested in buying high resolutions maps like these with the number to go with them?


----------



## GimmeMyProps (Aug 20, 2012)

if you used something like this to create a bottom map, maybe

http://www.sonartrx.com/web/Home/Tutorials


----------



## Capn Hook (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey man those maps you do are really cool! The one u posted the other day of the 21 hole was great! Keep em coming, thanks I think it would be neat to have a big maps in a frame of favorite fishing spots.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Help me understand how you are doing these. Is this an output of a towed array or something different?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

My Garmin Bluechart g2 Vision offers about this same quality to get you in a general area.

I think there could be a market to sell these on a spot to spot basis. I think that you could sell a xmiles by xmiles chart for $5-$20. For those who do not have $300+ to spend on a full upgraded chart for their GPS system, the weekend warriors.


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

Kenton said:


> My Garmin Bluechart g2 Vision offers about this same quality to get you in a general area.
> 
> I think there could be a market to sell these on a spot to spot basis. I think that you could sell a xmiles by xmiles chart for $5-$20. For those who do not have $300+ to spend on a full upgraded chart for their GPS system, the weekend warriors.


Interesting. Guess I will have to do some research into Bluechart. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

You have to have the bluecharts loaded into Garmin Homeport in order to get the detailed 3d relief. On your fishfinder it is not as easy to see on a large scale.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Fisheye if you could put some of the numbers on a memory card for my C80 and email me the topo pics I would def pay good money for that. I could laminate the pics find the spot and know where I wanted to put my baits before I got there and that would be pretty damn cool. PM me if you want to email me an example so I can go fish it and send everyone my feedback =-)


----------



## jugislandrelic (Oct 9, 2007)

I think if you set up a program so where ever you moved the cursor it would show the GPS number and be able to mark the spot. You also need to be able to save the spots in a list and how far apart they are. That may sell. I have a program that may help.


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

jugislandrelic said:


> I think if you set up a program so where ever you moved the cursor it would show the GPS number and be able to mark the spot. You also need to be able to save the spots in a list and how far apart they are. That may sell. I have a program that may help.


I have version so of the maps with numbers on them. I'll give some though to creating a list as well.


----------

